# TNT Spicy Shrimp and Sausage Boil



## Jeni78 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just made this tonight. I found the recipe somewhere but it was a long time ago and I couldn't find it again to find out where it came from...

I didn't have seafood seasoning so I used creole seasoning. This was great, it was VERY spicy... I was unable to drink wine with it without coughing and had to switch to milk lol. But everyone loved it and it's relatively healthy and easy to make.

Spicy Shrimp and Sausage Boil
 
1 serrano or jalapeno chile, halved lengthwise
2 celery stalks, halved
1 medium onion, quartered through stem end
2 garlic cloves, smashed
2 T seafood seasoning, plus more for serving
2 ears corn, husks and silks removed, quartered
1 lb red new potatoes
1 lb smoked andouille sausage, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 pound large shell-on shrimp
2 T melted butter
1 t hot-pepper sauce 
 

In a large pot, combing chile, celery, onion, garlic, 1 T seafood seasoning, and 10 cups water; bring to a boil. Add potatoes and reduce to a rapid simmer. Cook until potatoes are almost tender, about 10 minutes.
Add corn and sausage to pot. Cook until potatoes and corn are cooked through, 5 to7 minutes. Remove pot from heat. Stir in shrimp and let stand until shrimp are opaque throughout, about 1.5 minutes. Reserve ¼ cup cooking liquid; drain shrimp mixture and return to pot. Add butter, 1 T seafood seasoning, hot sauce, and reserved cooking liquid and toss to combine. Serve with more seafood seasoning.


----------

